
Theranos Reaches Settlement with Partner Fund Management - minimaxir
https://news.theranos.com/2017/05/01/theranos-reaches-settlement-partner-fund-management/
======
BinaryIdiot
I wonder how it was resolved and are other investors really going to accept
more shares for the fraudulent activity?

